# Taurus M85 trigger spring



## dobeman (Feb 5, 2009)

anyone have any experience disassembling a M85 to do a spring job on it? I've got mine disassembled, no problems. Got both hammerspring and trigger spring out no problems. Cleaned up the parts no problem. Put back together seemingly no problem - I put the hammerspring back in and before putting the trigger spring back in, cycled the trigger/hammer to make sure DA and SA work - everything seems fine without the trigger spring installed. Put the trigger spring back in, now can't pull the trigger back far enought to go through DA or to release SA cock. The trigger spring seems installed correctly, it compresses with pulling back trigger, but its like its preventing the trigger from going all the way back... any hints or suggestions?


----------



## sambob (Oct 7, 2015)

I've read that the replacement hammer spring can be to long for some models and not letting the hammer come all the way back, you can try clipping one coil at a time and retest It til the hammer comes all the way back.
I only replaced the trigger spring In my M85 replacing the 15lb factory with a 9lb one, I have been considering trying the 6.5lb.


----------

